# first time in a suite think i am hooked



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i had a great time being introduced to this , great motivation to get into better shape before i buy a suite


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joe

The pictures are out of focus. They make you look bald and ugly too 
It's a bite suit...no e on the end.
A suite is a type of hotel room etc.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*

are you an English teacher ? and they were taken with a phone best i could do


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joe
> 
> The pictures are out of focus. They make you look bald and ugly too
> It's a bite suit...no e on the end.
> A suite is a type of hotel room etc.


Come on,Thomas, the way you spell it is SOOT! ](*,):-D


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*



JOE SAMSON JR said:


> are you an English teacher ? and they were taken with a phone best i could do


Oh, gosh no. Thomas is our resident self esteem checker. Nothing gets past him. New membership posts without an introduction and Thomas is like, where's your bio!? Mispell something and he shouts - fool! Blurry pictures and then he really looses it. Sometimes he chases people around with his cane. We kinda ignore that all though. Most of the time he's huddled in a corner crying.

Anyway, glad you had a good time. It's always fun to hear about people's "first time". :wink:


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> i had a great time being introduced to this , great motivation to get into better shape before i buy a suite


 
I just started decoying as well. It is a great motivator to get into better shape as it can really suck the wind out of ya. As a bonus you get some really cool bruises on your arms.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Funny having to tell new decoys to breath! I guess it's a natural fight or flight type thing to hold your breath. Classic newbie mistake. 

We called it "Dogercise. The combination of exertion and a crazed animal attacking you just seems to get your heart pumping...

It is fun!! "Crazy" fun.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i can't tell you how many times i heard "BREATHE"!! , but i still forgot most of the time , had no idea how fn hot it got in that thing or how much you could feel thru that suit , and my entire body was a bruise . cant wait to do it again


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*



JOE SAMSON JR said:


> are you an English teacher ? and they were taken with a phone best i could do


No but I play one on the WDF. Just busting your chops that's why the smiley icon. Don't pay any attention to Nicole she spends too much time inside hiding from the Big Bad Grey Wolf ;-)
Ask her to tell you about her 1st time in the dug out.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Don't pay any attention to Nicole she spends too much time inside hiding from the Big Bad Grey Wolf ;-)
> Ask her to tell you about her 1st time in the dug out.


Psh you old timer. What makes you think that was my first time? MWHAHAHAHAHA!!! :twisted:


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

that made me laugh out loud


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*



Nicole Stark said:


> Psh you old timer. What makes you think that was my first time? MWHAHAHAHAHA!!! :twisted:



Nicole 

I just meant your first time in a dug out. I kind of thought your "first time" was in the back seat of some kind of vehicle? ;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: first time in a suit think i am hooked*



Thomas Barriano said:


> Nicole
> 
> I just meant your first time in a dug out. I kind of thought your "first time" was in the back seat of some kind of vehicle? ;-)


That's what I meant :mrgreen: ... Hmmm, living vicariously through others are ye? Alright Thomas keep yer fantasties off Joe's thread. Just because he's excited doesn't mean you need to look for reasons to be too. \\/

Joe looks like you are working with Michael?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

@ Nicole yes i was at his school for a couple of weeks , pretty cool guy


----------



## Eric Hultgren (May 13, 2012)

Awesome! I've had my first few bite suit experiences recently too, and I'm hooked too. My favorite part? A few hours after a few guys have been in the suit and you get it back on and feel the soaking wet sweat of the previous decoy soak through your shirt... then mix that with all your sweat when you get out of the suit... sex appeal...:-#


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Eric Hultgren said:


> Awesome! I've had my first few bite suit experiences recently too, and I'm hooked too. My favorite part? A few hours after a few guys have been in the suit and you get it back on and feel the soaking wet sweat of the previous decoy soak through your shirt... then mix that with all your sweat when you get out of the suit... sex appeal...:-#


 
LOL, all true and one of the reasons why I want my own suit.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Eric Hultgren said:


> Awesome! I've had my first few bite suit experiences recently too, and I'm hooked too. My favorite part? A few hours after a few guys have been in the suit and you get it back on and feel the soaking wet sweat of the previous decoy soak through your shirt... then mix that with all your sweat when you get out of the suit... sex appeal...:-#


That. Is. Gross. 8-[


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats...continue to enjoy!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Nicole Stark said:


> That. Is. Gross. 8-[


nah, what is gross is smelling how bad the suit smells even before anyone puts it on for the day...


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

yea that suit stunk to high heaven , and i was switching off with two guys so it was good and wet , but as soon as the dog's latched on forgot how nasty it was


----------

